# wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist



## thms^^ (5. März 2011)

ich möchte wissen wie man eine reuse baut schreibt einfach mal alles was ihr wisst abber das mit der colaflasche weis ich schon abber das hat für mich keinen nutzen ich brauch etwas gröseres^^ wäre nett wenn ein paar antworten kommen würden und falls ihr denkt -> NEIN ICH WERDE DAMIT NICHT IN GEWÄSSERN FISCHEN DIE MIR NICHT GEHÖREN!!!!
MFG-> thms #h


----------



## Ralle307 (6. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*

Hi,

2 Möglichkeiten könnte ich dir vorschlagen, die erste, du besorgst dir einen 3 oder 4 Meter langen Setzkescher mit 60cm Ringdurchmesser und schneidest den ersten und den letzten Ring heraus. Aus den überstehenden Netzstücken an den Enden formst du dir deine Reuseneingänge. So wie bei den kleinen Köfireusen nur eben mit der Größe der Öffnungen wie du sie brauchst.
Wenn das immer noch zu klein ist, dann die zweite Variante. 
Dazu besorgst du Dir 6 oder 8 Edelstahlringe ( aus 5-8mm Edelstahlrohr oder Draht. Alu würde auch gehen) mit dem von dir gewünschten Durchmesser. Vielleicht 80cm aber mehr wie einen Meter Durchmesser wäre wohl übertrieben. Dann besorgst du dir z.B. bei Ebay ein Schleppnetz z.B. 6,0m lang, 1,8m breit und mit ner Maschenweite von 10-20mm. Jetzt einfach eine kleine Köfireuse als Vorbild nehmen und diese in GROSS nachbauen......
Was willst du für Fische damit fangen, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Jose (6. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*



thms^^ schrieb:


> ich möchte wissen wie man eine reuse baut... ich brauch etwas gröseres




sag mal, für was du die brauchen willst.


----------



## HD4ever (6. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*

*Angler* brauchen keine Reusen !!!! |offtopic


----------



## cafabu (6. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*



HD4ever schrieb:


> *Angler* brauchen keine Reusen !!!! |offtopic



#6#6#6#6#6stimmt

aber ??????? Ich gebe zu letztes Jahr hätte ich eine genutzt, wenns erlaubt wäre. Hätte gerne mal wieder ein paar Aale geräuchert. Das letzte Jahr erbrachte aber viele Mücker (die wieder schwimmen) und nur 2 (!!) brauchbare, die jetzt bei mir im Gartenteich schwimmen. Vielleicht hätte eine Reuse die Tonne füllen können.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ralle307 (6. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*

Wozu brauch ein Angler eine Reuse......??? 

z.B wenn dieser Angler einen Teich ohne Schleusenablauf (nicht ablassbar) selbst bewirtschaftet und dieser für Wartungsarbeiten (Entschilfen, Entschlammen usw.) abgefischt werden muss! Man kann ja mal versuchen mit einem Kescher durch eine verschlammte Schilfbank zu waten und dann noch einen Fisch zu fangen.....|uhoh:
Das Reusenabfischen ist immer noch schonender als das Abfischen mit Strom......


----------



## thms^^ (6. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*

danke für die vielen antworten ich weis dass man nicht mit einer reuse fischen sollte doch wir (ein paar freunde und ich) besitzen 2 teiche und im einen sind  3 grose graskarpfen drinnen doch die wollen wir in den anderen(zugewachsenen) teich einsetzen doch wir bekommen die da nich raus mit der angel hat man da fast keine chance ich dachte mir vielleicht könnte es mit ner reuse klappen
also tschuldigung dass ich es nicht erwähnt habe ich mochte damit graßkarpfen fangen etwa 90cm- 120cm (also schon größer)


----------



## thms^^ (6. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*

sorry wegen rechtschreibung ich hab sogar gras  falsch geschrieben^^


----------



## CarlooSR (6. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*

Hey graskarpfen sind ja schon echte klopper , glaub au nicht das diein eine reuse schwimmen bzw darin lange überleben , dann muss es wqs anderes geben .

Aber du könntest mal bei den jungs von "der gefährlichste job alaskas " anfragen ob du von denen nen fangkorb bekommstxD die kann man auf jeden fall umrüsten das da auch fische mit gefangen werden  
Scherzige grüße carlo


----------



## thms^^ (6. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*

hm ja kp dann muss ich irgendeine andere methode finden um die da rauszubekommen abber danke für die antworteten wenn jemand noch was weis wie ich  ne falle für die baun kann odder so dann einfach schreiben


----------



## Ralle307 (6. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*



thms^^ schrieb:


> hm ja kp dann muss ich irgendeine andere methode finden um die da rauszubekommen abber danke für die antworteten wenn jemand noch was weis wie ich  ne falle für die baun kann odder so dann einfach schreiben



Teich ablassen und mit Kescher abfischen.........


----------



## thms^^ (6. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*

das is es ja man kann ihn nich ablassen wir haben den nur für uns zum angeln^^ und mit dem kescher bist du zu langsam weil alles so schlammig ist wen du des ersten schritt machst dann dauert dass so lang dass alle fische weg sind ;D


----------



## cafabu (6. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*

Alsomit Reuse werdet Ihr bei Grasern nichts. Wenn der Teich nicht so groß ist, würde ich versuchen ein Stellnetz von Ufer zu Ufer durchzuziehen.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## thms^^ (7. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*

woher bekommt mann so ein netz?


----------



## Moe (7. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*

@ thms
Ich spendier dir mal ein paar Satzzeichen!

..............:::::::::::::::::::...,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,!!!!
Stehen dir ab jetzt zur freien Verfügung. Nicht knausern, wenn alle aufgebraucht sind, einfach melden, ich geb dir noch ne Runde aus!


Versuch doch einfach die Graskarpfen mit der Angel zu fangen?!
Wenn die unbedingt raus müssen, Fütter sie doch immer mal wieder mit Weißbrot an der Oberfläche, die sollten sich dran gewöhnen....


----------



## thms^^ (7. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*

danke für die satzeichen. und wir füttern sehr oft mit brot,manchmal auch mit meis und und anderem kornzeugs, daher sind die fische das alle gewohnt die gehn da wie verrückt drauf


----------



## Domini (7. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*



thms^^ schrieb:


> hm ja kp dann muss ich irgendeine andere methode finden um die da rauszubekommen abber danke für die antworteten wenn jemand noch was weis wie ich ne falle für die baun kann odder so dann einfach schreiben


 

Probiers mal mit der Harpune


----------



## thms^^ (7. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*

nein lieber nicht, denn ich will die lebendig umsetzen und nich tot.


----------



## Moe (7. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*



thms^^ schrieb:


> danke für die satzeichen. und wir füttern sehr oft mit brot,manchmal auch mit meis und und anderem kornzeugs, daher sind die fische das alle gewohnt die gehn da wie verrückt drauf



Ja, wenn die es schon gewöhnt sind gefüttert zu werden, wieso bekommst du dann keinen an die Angel???  Eigentlich musste dann doch nur die Angel bei der Fütterung reinhalten und zack haste einen!
Los,hopp,raus an den Teich, Ehrgeiz zeigen!


----------



## thms^^ (7. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*

da sinn noch sau viele andere fische drinnen, die sinn das alllllleeee gewohnt!!!


----------



## ali-angler (7. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*

ich würd die drin lassen und mir einfach drei neue graser für en anderen Teich holen, ist günstiger als ein stellnetz und die ganze zeit die du schon darin investiert hast kannst du zum angeln nutzen


----------



## thms^^ (7. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*

ja ich versuch mal n paar große graßkarpfen aufzutreiben dass is wirklich kompliezierter als ich gedacht hab^^


----------



## March (7. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*

Welche anderen Fischarten sind denn noch im Teich?

Oder anders gefragt: Sind die Graskapfen die Größten Fische im Teich?


----------



## thms^^ (7. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*

ja es sind die größten dass sind schon ganz schöne brummer^^


----------



## Ralle307 (7. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*

Vielleicht das Füttern einstellen, nach ner Woche dann eine Futterstelle mit 25mm+Boilies anlegen und dann einen Tag/Nacht Ansitz bis sie alle draußen sind.........Wäre wohl die günstigste Variante.


----------



## March (7. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*



Ralle307 schrieb:


> Vielleicht das Füttern einstellen, nach ner Woche dann eine Futterstelle mit 25mm+Boilies anlegen und dann einen Tag/Nacht Ansitz bis sie alle draußen sind.........Wäre wohl die günstigste Variante.



... und naturlich mit entspechend großen Haken fischen, sodass die anderen Fische die Haken bzw. den Köder gar nicht erst ins Maul bekommen.


----------



## cafabu (7. März 2011)

*AW: wie baut man eine reuse die nicht nur für köderfische gedacht ist*

Also bei Ebay ist ein 40m Stellnetz in 45min fertig zur Zeit 9,99 allerdings aus Litauen mit 15€ Porto.
Aber so teuer sind die gar nicht.
Gruß Carsten


----------

